# Self Portrait



## bhop (Dec 15, 2007)

I've been a member here a few days, and feel like I should be showing pictures, but haven't really taken any that i'm crazy about lately, so here's a little snapshot I did last night.

Sony DSC-H3


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 16, 2007)

how often do people comment on your eyes? they are beautiful!


----------



## bhop (Dec 16, 2007)

spiffybeth said:


> how often do people comment on your eyes? they are beautiful!



aw shucks.. :blushing:


----------



## rob91 (Dec 18, 2007)

Very cool, self-aware shot. I love the contrast of your stoic expression and the kitschy background, and how you're placed against the wall yet because of the angle and shadow obviously a separate object. Intriguing stuff, you show some real talent with this shot.


----------



## JCleveland (Dec 18, 2007)

I didn't even realize the wall was little karate kids, I guess I was too busy oogling your lovely eyes as well!


----------



## bhop (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks rob91 and ladies


----------

